# Beware of Pedobear



## south syde dobe (Dec 14, 2009)

lol I now want to find a suit like this and scare the shit out of people too unless they start acting like the last few people on the vid e.e;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fH4eylT6Ik&feature=related


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

He got his ass kicked by kids.


----------



## Lunao (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow.  Maybe pedobear should be afraid of the children.  The last one where they ganged up on him was awesome


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol at that girl kicking pedobear in the nads, so funny.


----------



## Xx WoLF (Dec 14, 2009)

Beware of pedobear...


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 14, 2009)

Xx WoLF said:


> Beware of pedobear...


 
lol he is hiding in a bear costume, you'd never expect pedobear to be in there


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2009)

That was epic win in every possible way


----------



## Xx WoLF (Dec 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol he is hiding in a bear costume, you'd never expect pedobear to be in there



Yeah, next time I attend a furcon, I'm yelling "PEDO!" when I see a bearsuit.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 14, 2009)

That's not even pedobear.  That's a mascot ._.


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 14, 2009)

That costume is huge and not very...cute. o.o Wow the little girl kicked him where it hurts...


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 15, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> That costume is huge and not very...cute. o.o Wow the little girl kicked him where it hurts...


 
Yea I feel sorry for the guy after that x3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 16, 2009)

lol kid kicked pedobear in the knackers


----------

